# ibs audio program 100 - is it normal to get worse before getting better?



## ams1989 (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi Marily,

I am a 24 year old female medical student and i have been symptomatic for the past 3 years. My main complaint is severe bloating, with occasional nausea and occasional constipation. I also have fatigue/ poor energy. I started this program about 4 days ago, and I've noticed a worsening in my symptoms - I just wanted to know if this is normal? Should i expect to feel worse before i feel better? if so - why is this happening?

Thank you so much!


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hello and welcome,

It is doubtful that in just 4 days that this would happen, although there is no way to know if you would have experienced this anyway without the program as we cant be our own control of course. Some folks experience a swing back and forth later on in the program as the body aims to find a balance, but this is after completing the other sessions as symptoms are not really addressed until later on, as the first session does not address that aspect. For now, take a day or two off and then start over and see how it goes.

If you continue to have this happen after a week or so of listening, or for further support go to the healthyaudio .com website or email healthyaudio - at - live.com and they will be happy to assist you. Also, reading and writing about IBS while doing the program can sometimes delay progress, so try to refrain if possible, although I know it can be difficult. Also, remember that your symptoms may be indicative of something beyond IBS, as this can be a factor as well - especially as a med student, fatigue can be an issue beyond IBS - I admire your ambition - that is so great!! Be sure to rest too, and perhaps also consider when you listen - at night before bed to relax you, or if needed during the day - what works best for you. Take care - Hope that helps - all the best to you.


----------

